# Methanobrevibacter - the Mr Nasty of gut bacteria!



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Just came across this very interesting article -

http://www.jeannettehyde.com/blog/embarrassing-wind-and-the-mr-nasty-of-gut-bacteria

Its well worth a read. Methanobrevibacter could well be the main culprit for a lot of us on here. The lady says a stool test could show whether its present in high concentrations in a persons body so must look into that. 
Anybody got any thoughts on it?


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

Not sure if this or candida is responsible for "leaky gas" But after removing all processed foods, carbs, sweets, sodas. Drinking only water, eating only meat and taking probiotics for 2 months i have almost completly removed my leaky gas. I have had it for 4 years so i would suspect that my diet is the culprit for removing the smell.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Firstly congratulations on being able to follow such a strict diet. Whats your secret!!?? Many a time I too started to cut out all the bad stuff from my diet only to give in to my cravings after a ridiculously short time.
Do you mind me asking what are your energy levels like after cutting out the carbs? It must be an extremely difficult diet to follow.
Well done on your success in totally getting to grips with your leaky gas, that is a huge achievement but so well deserved seeing how you got to grips with your diet. I totally agree the right diet is absolutely the key to overcoming our problem. I m a bit puzzled in that I always thought eating too much meat is very bad for people who have leaky gas. I ve mentioned here before how when I used to eat red meat especially it put my odour level through the roof. But your meat only diet seems to work pretty well for you? What exactly do you eat may I ask?


----------



## Ghostringer (Jul 1, 2018)

yellow11 said:


> Firstly congratulations on being able to follow such a strict diet. Whats your secret!!?? Many a time I too started to cut out all the bad stuff from my diet only to give in to my cravings after a ridiculously short time.
> Do you mind me asking what are your energy levels like after cutting out the carbs? It must be an extremely difficult diet to follow.
> Well done on your success in totally getting to grips with your leaky gas, that is a huge achievement but so well deserved seeing how you got to grips with your diet. I totally agree the right diet is absolutely the key to overcoming our problem. I m a bit puzzled in that I always thought eating too much meat is very bad for people who have leaky gas. I ve mentioned here before how when I used to eat red meat especially it put my odour level through the roof. But your meat only diet seems to work pretty well for you? What exactly do you eat may I ask?


The diet was actually really hard to follow and im still in the process of it. To simplify most of your questions let me explain a few things.

First of all im confident enough to say "leaky gas" is basically a result of Dysbiosis. Now the reason for me sayin this is simple, i have been doing this diet for around 3 months now. I was completely odorless just a few weeks ago, so i let go for a few days and started eating food with SOY WHEAT MILK protein shakes pretty much everything that i shouldnt be having. Sure enough the smell was slowly creeping back. Fast foward to now after another full week of removing all foods that feed candida or bascially anything that promotes yeast buldup then boom smell gone again. Im 95% odorless. How do i know the smell? well ive had it for 4 years and was a TREMENDOUS odor that was just unavoidable especially when in the car. Now i dont smell it.

Now to answer what u mentioned about red meat. Firstly, the only red meat that i ate was steak and "picadillo" basically hashed meat. All the meat and chicken i bough was as natural as possible. Absolutely nothing processed. *So after around 3 days of eating nothing except Meat,chicken white rice and water with cut lemon and a garlic clove with probiotics (vert important)* my smell did get worse... Why? Because that is part of the process, i stopped feeding the bad bacterias in my body the food that they have been feeding off and that creates havoc inside you. *BUT *around the 4th day or so i was home, left my room and came back but i noticed i wasnt smelling my usual odor.. so i started sniffing around... sat down started to try and smell my back as i can usually get a whif of it.. and nothing. It was one of the happiest moments of my life. And that alone gave me the remaining will power to finish with he diet as for the first time in 4 years i dont smell.

Also i want to mention that the main reason why i started this diet is because while going thru post here on this forums, i saw someone make a post claming that he went to the doctors and the doctor himeself noticed the smell and immedietly mentioned that he has a yeast or fungal infection in his intestines which was leaving that odor.... Where does it come from? Im pretty sure the anus since before my anus seemed to be OPENED at all times. Now is just incomparable to before. a much more relaxed and natural state it feels.

I hope i am able to give you the final push you need. I promise you that if you follow this strict diet you will see results in less than a month.

Also just note that your mood/energy will be all over the place BUT once you heal your mind will be so much more clear that its really just no way for me to put it. Your mood will turn a whole 360. Trust me after having this crazy issue for 4 years ive never felt so confident clear minded and im still not 100% clean i can SOMETIMES at random times get a smell of it but i promise its nowhere near as bad as before. So i know that ive cleaned myself enough to no have the ridiculous smell i had before, but im still really about half way in cleaning up my gut and rebalencing my bacterials in my gut.

Hope this helps and hope you can trust a fellow stranger on the internet who has had leaky gas and his life turned upside down within 4 years.

https://draxe.com/candida-symptoms/ This is what i been using havent completly followed it to the teeth becase its very strict and dmenading.. Be ready for your first month as at night you will get VERY hungry but just know that its not your body asking for food its the bacterias in your gut. for the hungry nights i would just eat guacamolee with water and a cut lemon. Do not cheat or otherwise you might not have the same results as fast as me.So dont give in and just know that its temporary its not forever.


----------

